# My latest mods! (headlights, glove box trim, scuff plates)



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the new look of things nice job so far!


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice. How much and where did you get the scuff plates and glovebox trim?


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Very nice. How much and where did you get the scuff plates and glovebox trim?


Scuff Plates $35 (Ebay has a ton to choose from)- New Stainless Door Sill Scuff Plate for Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2010 2011 2012 | eBay

Glove Box Trim $16.50 (More than 1 color available and comes nicely packaged)- LHD Passenger Side Aluminum Alloy Adornment glove Box Article Decoration strip For Chevrolet Chevy Cruze-in Interior Mouldings from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com

The adhesive with these is hit or miss, but easy to fix yourself. They also come from China so expect a 1 1/2-2 weeks for shipping.


----------



## BrandonMace (Sep 10, 2013)

I like your headlights man! Where did you get them from? Also, how do they look at night?? Could you send me some pics of a night view from them? I'm considering some of these for my 2011 Cruze. Thanks!


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm loving your car, I totally have to get some better wheels


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good man,love the red


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

I wanna know where those nice headlights came from.


----------



## snoozechild (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello Andres I just bought those same light would you mind giving a detailed intall would like to do this myself and not take it to a body shop also any pictures would be great. Thaqnks


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I have two questions about the glovebox trim. Is it the color of the silver painted parts on the center console or is a more of a brushed aluminum type color? Also, has it fallen off yet? 1i've been wanting to get this but I saw reviews on it and people claiming it falls off because 3m tape doesn't adhere well to the textured surface of the glovebox.


----------



## TimKnowsBest (Jan 15, 2014)

You'll love the HIDs. Just got some in mine not too long ago. 6000k is what I would recommend. Have a picture of the HIDs on my profile.


----------

